

Sam Altman of Loopt on Charlie Rose [video] - rjett
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/10511

======
PStamatiou
Grats! That's a huge achievement. I remember watching Rose on TV when he
interviewed Larry & Sergey many years ago.

"The average US teenager sends almost 2,000 text messages per month." wow..

~~~
rjett
I agree. IMO, Charlie Rose is probably the best all-around interviewer today
and to be featured on his show at such a young age is quite an achievement.

------
jbenz
It's hard to believe that some carriers actually wanted an exclusivity
agreement. It's like they didn't think it through at all. I'm glad Loopt was
able to convince them otherwise. That must have been a great feeling, to have
changed someone's mind in a high level corporate type of way.

------
redorb
I have always questioned his inclusion on PG's list of people he admired
[can't find the post]

\- but he is very well spoken and seems to have 'it'.

~~~
unalone
<http://www.paulgraham.com/5founders.html>

Back when this was posted, I said what you did, that putting him on a list
with Paul Bucheit and Steve Jobs was mental, but then I've never really
understood the Loopt hype and it was one of the worse Paul Graham articles
anyway. The fact that Sam's made it here is still pretty damn impressive.

------
pxlpshr
Awesome interview, congrats!! Sam definitely has the substance, he's just
getting started.

While the trend with voice may be falling, I actually hate email/txt a lot of
times (at least via the phone). I much rather have a phone call and make a
decision quickly, rather than going back and forth. Texting annoys me, maybe
I'm alone with that opinion.

~~~
teeja
It's a temporary warp in userspace. Text is like going backward from broadband
to a 1400 baud modem. Voice communicates so much more. So that will change as
the user base ages. Seen many skateboards lately?

~~~
mcav
Voice expresses more emotion, but it will never be able to match text in raw
consumption speed.

Instead, I'll bet that voice transcription picks up. People who prefer text
will be able to get it from a voice transcription.

------
warwick
"Ease of access has been a principal, I think, determiner of success for
technology companies." - Charlie Rose

------
BRadmin
Great interview, but didn't Sprint have an exclusivity agreement with Loopt at
one point?

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-
friending-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-friending-
more-mobile-networks/)

------
ashishk
Is anyone else worrried about facebook enabling LBS at some point down the
road?

I love Loopt's features, but I cant help but think technology is no longer a
barrier to entry. Providing a meaningful social graph is.

------
mahmud
Sam, did you also get a life-time achievement award on your first birthday?
some folks had to save humanity, a few times, before they could be on Charlie
Rose :-P Congrats!

------
pclark
You know you've made it when Charlie Rose interviews you, great job.

------
gustaf
very cool. awesome Sam!

------
321abc
Charlie Rose is such a drooling moron. It's no wonder he's a popular talkshow
host, as he must make the idiots that watch him feel they're not so stupid
after all.

